# Rustic land, uses and dream home



## Quanzix (May 26, 2016)

Anyone had a wish to live in a quite area on a chunk of land enjoying sunsets and possibly growing their own food?

I am looking at different properties and the prices range from 40 to 250k and beyond. Can anybody shed some light on what's best areas to buy economical land (2000-20000m2) on Tenerife / La Gomera , what are the allowed uses and what possibility there is to build your house or set a temporary structure / mobile home? What are the caveats and what to expect? Does going off the grid make sense? Again, what are the caveats, I need good internet for my work, is it achievable on rustic properties, and who are the providers?

Your help and experience sharing are much appreciated


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Quanzix said:


> Anyone had a wish to live in a quite area on a chunk of land enjoying sunsets and possibly growing their own food?
> 
> I am looking at different properties and the prices range from 40 to 250k and beyond. Can anybody shed some light on what's best areas to buy economical land (2000-20000m2) on Tenerife / La Gomera , what are the allowed uses and what possibility there is to build your house or set a temporary structure / mobile home? What are the caveats and what to expect? Does going off the grid make sense? Again, what are the caveats, I need good internet for my work, is it achievable on rustic properties, and who are the providers?
> 
> Your help and experience sharing are much appreciated


Not the Canary Islands but this may be of interest: Farm In The Sun - Farmhouse For Sale in Cocentaina Spain


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Internet can be hit or miss anywhere in Spain I'm told, you say your need the net for work so would sat internet be an option? not cheap but you may get better overall speeds.

There has been talk of going 'off grid' on this forum before so it may be worth your while trawling through past threads.

I'm retired as such in Wales UK and just travel as and when the fancy takes but I must admit that I'm a bit geeky and a proud boast is that my ham radio shack is now off grid Mainly solar with a couple of little turbines combined with deep cycle batteries and inverters plus LED/Cree lighting, a small woodburner and I'm happy  This set up could suit you in Spain depending on your energy needs, you need perhaps to dump the 50" and spare chest freezer but you can do it...its not a cheap option though.


----------

